# My piranha's



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Look at his friends haha

View attachment 69617

View attachment 69616

View attachment 69618


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

nice fish!!!1

those red parrots are going to be owned


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

those red parrots dont even know whats going on..there in there smiling for the camera thinking this big guy next to us is out tank friend..lets get him in the pic..lol


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How long have they been together?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Slim said:


> How long have they been together?
> [snapback]1116649[/snapback]​


one day


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what type of piranha is that?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

its a irritain,looks like those guys are gonan Breakfast,lunch and dinner.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

That's a really nice rhom -- how big is she?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> That's a really nice rhom -- how big is she?
> [snapback]1116832[/snapback]​


It's an Irritan. It's 5-6"


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

dum....dum.............dum...dum..................dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dud dum dum...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!

Oh my god!!! It's an irritan!!! run for your lives!!!!!!























Those little cichlids are toast!!!!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

BTW. That irritan is super super super sweet!!!!!! I envy you big time


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

What gives? I post this pic and everyone is calling me a asshole.









You post a pic of parots as feeders and everyone is like Hey cool man.

I my self keep thinking about what else I can feed my rhom but I won't dare tell anyone on here about since it is cruel.

That fish is awsome looking. How long have you had it? Any idea on how old it is?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Dasmopar said:


> What gives? I post this pic and everyone is calling me a asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parrots aren't feeders dude. I said they were his friends. If one of them dies, I'm taking the rest out. My bros cichlid was killing them in another tank that's why.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That looks like a compressus.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

waspride said:


> That looks like a compressus.
> [snapback]1117006[/snapback]​


It's an Irritan from Shark Aquarium


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

you will lost one very soon :rasp: , get another tank for them bro!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks cool man, I dont think its an irritan though, but cool looking fish.

I dont see George selling that fish as an irritan


----------

